# "March of the Penguins"



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Just thought some might be interested in a French documentary that will be opening in theatres on June 24th. This is the description that the newspaper provided:

"One year in the life of an emperor penguin flock--and one couple in particular--as they trek across the Antarctic on an annual journey that invokes just about every major life experience, from birth to death, from dating to mating, from comedy to tragedy, and from love to fighting for survival."

Here is a trailer that I was able to view....it's looks absolutely majestic!

http://www.cinemovies.fr/cinetv/cinetv3.php?IDfilm=7023&IDBA=5446&typba=real&run=basse rés.

If anyone has trouble with the above link, here is the link the newspaper provided:

www.imdb.com/title/tt0428803/trailers

Just for your info, the title is in French and reads: Marche de l'empereur, La

Looks like a good one!

Linda


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I saw the previews when I was in a theater to see Genesis, images of both movies are incredibly beautiful!
Suz.

http://www.cinemamontreal.com/aw/crva.aw/p.cm/r.que/m.Montreal/j.f/i.7596/f.Genesis.html


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

"March of the Penguins" has now opened in America! It got excellent reviews in all of the newspapers. In the beginning, I was under the impression that it was a French documentary, but perhaps some changes were made for the American release, because it is narrated in english by Morgan Freeman. It sounds like a wonderful movie. Unfortunately, right now it is just showing in New York City, but I have the link to the website that provides opening dates across the country and any additional information you might want. I am planning on seeing it as soon as I can drag someone into accompanying me to NYC (LOL), or as soon as it opens in local theatres.

Here is the link:

www.marchofthepenguins.com

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

I FINALLY got around to seeing this movie, I rented it on DVD. It was an amazing documentary! The cinematography and the "story" were just awe inspiring. Even though I did already know quite a bit of the life and death struggles of the Emporer penguins, it was incredible to see it done this way. Those are truly incredible and amazing birds!!! I cried a few times and other times I was just humbled beyond belief.

I know I'm way behind the times in seeing this but I just thought I'd put my two cents in as well as give it 2 thumbs up and 5 stars. I highly recommend it to anyone who hasn't seen this film.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I FINALLY got around to seeing this movie, I rented it on DVD. It was an amazing documentary! The cinematography and the "story" were just awe inspiring. Even though I did already know quite a bit of the life and death struggles of the Emporer penguins, it was incredible to see it done this way. Those are truly incredible and amazing birds!!! I cried a few times and other times I was just humbled beyond belief.
> 
> I know I'm way behind the times in seeing this but I just thought I'd put my two cents in as well as give it 2 thumbs up and 5 stars. I highly recommend it to anyone who hasn't seen this film.


We saw it also..........man what a life they have to live.....makes most all your worries pale in comparison. It's a MUST SEE film for sure..........


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

March of the Penguins won the Academy Award tonight for Best Documentary.

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Linda, 

Excellent...the movie definitely deserved an award! Great to hear I think I'm going to purchase the movie actually, it's a keeper and one to add to the collection!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Yes, such a great story! I loved it so much  

Suz.


----------

